# PuppetsWar Executioner Heads (Judges!)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ever wanted to field Judge Dredd in your IG army? Well now you can, courtesy of Puppetswar. These really are excellent sculpts, and make me want to collect an army of Judges. "I am the law!" An arbites force using the Tempestus Scions rules would be a very characterful army.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not something I'd pick up, but they're pretty nifty looking! :good:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Haha that is just awesome - That's a no-brainer for any Militarum Tempestus. You just need that "I am he LAW!" soundbite from the Stallone movie and play that every time you initiate the shooting phase.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

These are definitely on the list for some Arbite conversions.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Logaan said:


> These are definitely on the list for some Arbite conversions.


Absolutely. Tempestus with dredd heads as arbites, bullgryns as enforcers, commissars as officers and taurus as police cars :biggrin:
Sounds funky!


----------



## El_Lobo (May 24, 2011)

These are awesome.


----------



## CommandPoint (Feb 12, 2014)

These are great! 

I've always been impressed with PuppetsWar, I have a few of their products, they always catch the eye


----------

